# my baby columbian tegu



## Nero (Apr 16, 2008)

Each day is getting better with my new baby, hes becoming more social and actually enjoys hangin on my shoulder, he even comes to my hand when I put it in his cage. dont get me wrong when I first got him he was a heck of a lot of work. My concern is keeping the darn humidity up since I live in Vegas its such a huge problem. I kinda ticked him off when I was misting inside his tank then he burrowed back into his substrate anyone have any tips on that?


----------



## DZLife (Apr 16, 2008)

Umm, maybe try not to let him see you mist?


----------



## angelrose (Apr 16, 2008)

Nero, I simply mist her house and she loves it _when she is home that is_.
perhaps you can get one of those fog machines at the pet stores or you can order on line.


----------

